# The best midi keyboard controller?!



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

I am selling my Kontrol MK2 S61 to buy a 49 keys for outdoors portability and creating more space indoors. There are many times I like to take my portable studio and work at the beach, parks, or even cafe shops. Changing locations is vital for an artist for mood improvements. For people who may suggest to keep my Kontrol indoors, I'd like to say that I am not so impressed by this controller except its NKS feature and the light guide. However, it's very expensive for just NKS. I can learn the parameters manually and I don't need its premade mapped NKS parameters. With this price, I can get myself 2 x 49 keys, a fader controller surface and still some cash remains.

Now, I have Novation, M-Audio, Nektar, Alesis to select from. What would be your recommendations?

Thanks a lot


----------



## holywilly (Nov 9, 2020)

Roland!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 9, 2020)

49 keys, in a coffee shop!?!

I suppose if anybody complains, you can tell them you are using it to insure the correct amount of social-distancing


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

el-bo said:


> 49 keys, in a coffee shop!?!
> 
> I suppose if anybody complains, you can tell them you are using it to insure the correct amount of social-distancing



Are you talking about COVID or getting myself less keys? If COVID, it's an open air cafe shop with extreme measures of social distancing. If 49 keys are too much, I find it okay for portability and give me some (not perfect) room to play piano outdoors if I don't have access to play a piano.

EDIT: But hey! I will be using it mainly to create tracks outdoors, not just playing piano lol


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 9, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Are you talking about COVID or getting myself less keys? If COVID, it's an open air cafe shop with extreme measures of social distancing. If 49 keys are too much, I find it okay for portability and give me some (not perfect) room to play piano outdoors if I don't have access to play a piano.
> 
> EDIT: But hey! I will be using it mainly to create tracks outdoors, not just playing piano lol


I think he meant it won't fit on most coffee shop tables. Though I guess it depends on the type of coffee shop. My Launchkey 49 is pretty big and not easy to carry around. 

I have a 25-key Launchkey mini for portability. I wish there was some size between the 25 and 49 key size. But it works okay for one handed playing. Unfortunately, it doesn't have a modwheel, so I wouldn't really recommend it for orchestral music.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 9, 2020)

Best portability to usefulness ratio for me: kontrol m32.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I think he meant it won't fit on most coffee shop tables. Though I guess it depends on the type of coffee shop. My Launchkey 49 is pretty big and not easy to carry around.
> 
> I have a 25-key Launchkey mini for portability. I wish there was some size between the 25 and 49 key size. But it works okay for one handed playing. Unfortunately, it doesn't have a modwheel, so I wouldn't really recommend it for orchestral music.



Yeah, I see what you mean! Luckily, the cafe shop that I am dealing with have nice big rectangular tables outdoors that fit everything, even fits sleeping on it  I can buy the 29 keys but it will force me to shift octaves a lot. With the 49, I can shift octaves just few times. Also, the 49 is still lighter than the 61. I can't imagine how your launchkey is not easy to carry. I think it depends from vendor to vendor. When I held the M-Audio Oxygen 49 MK4 in the store, it was acceptable to carry.

EDIT: I meant the 25 keys! not 29


----------



## Denkii (Nov 9, 2020)

Carrying a 49 keys to use it mobile...literally Brian on his way to getting crucified every time you leave the house.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

Denkii said:


> Carrying a 49 keys to use it mobile...literally Brian on his way to getting crucified every time you leave the house.



Why crucified? lmao!!


----------



## Denkii (Nov 9, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Why crucified? lmao!!


Oh don't worry. Do your thing. You'll get there without my help.
Next!
Crucifixion? Out of the door. Line on the left. One keyboard each.

Edit: I mean...I could be wrong. Maybe you're the beefiest guy/hulk crossbreed and you can spread one hand across 3 octaves and I'm just a wimp.
I couldn't imagine calling any 49 keys "mobile".
It's like saying a suitcase phone is mobile.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 9, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Are you talking about COVID or getting myself less keys? If COVID, it's an open air cafe shop with extreme measures of social distancing. If 49 keys are too much, I find it okay for portability and give me some (not perfect) room to play piano outdoors if I don't have access to play a piano.
> 
> EDIT: But hey! I will be using it mainly to create tracks outdoors, not just playing piano lol



It was more of a joke, really. However, I think there is a serious argument to be made for leaving a larger keyboard at home for serious playing and having a more portable unit for portable inspiration.
You're right about changing location to provide inspiration, but I don't understand why you need to be playing full-blown, two-handed parts.

I reckon that dragging that setup will get old, very quickly. Both IKMultimedia and Korg (Microkorg) have 37-key models that would definitely make it easier to just up 'n' go.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 9, 2020)

Denkii said:


> Best portability to usefulness ratio for me: kontrol m32.



Personally, I find the modulation/pitch strips are a real PITA, and nowhere near as accurate as either physical sliders or (preferably, imo) a proper wheel. It also loses five keys to the competitors. Of course, if the assignable knobs figure more in someones workflow, it does have that advantage.


----------



## stubbsonic (Nov 9, 2020)

Something that appeals to me about some Novation keyboards is that they have the fast scan rates (HRS high-rate scan)-- meaning that it will more accurately respond to the velocity of your playing. Keyboards with slower scan rates don't produce all 127 levels of velocity. It's not clear to me which keyboards have this. I think the SL MkIII, the Impulse, not sure about the Launchkey.

I've heard criticisms about the feel of the keys (lack of stability?), and that they are shorter keys-- which are valid concerns. Certainly worth consideration in the portable, light-weight options.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 9, 2020)

I do have an old Alesis Q49 that is almost portable. But it is still half as tall as I am. 

Though I guess if you are used to carrying around a guitar everywhere, a 49 key keyboard is about the same size.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

Denkii said:


> Oh don't worry. Do your thing. You'll get there without my help.
> Next!
> Crucifixion? Out of the door. Line on the left. One keyboard each.
> 
> ...



hmmm ... !!! not sure if this answers my question but I accept the sarcasm for the sake of trolls to have a good time in threads and pouring members with obsolete sense of humor! I don't want you to feel bored.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

el-bo said:


> However, I think there is a serious argument to be made for leaving a larger keyboard at home for serious playing and having a more portable unit for portable inspiration.



I already owns a 88 keys digital piano and 76 keys arranger keyboard. So rest assure that I will never run out of serious playing at studio. 



el-bo said:


> but I don't understand why you need to be playing full-blown, two-handed parts.



You're right! I don't have to because I will mainly use it for making tracks outside. But sometimes I get this urge of playing a piano outside my studio. For example, when I am done with my recordings and arrangements, it would be amazing to jam some tunes in the nature after the hard work.



el-bo said:


> Both IKMultimedia and Korg (Microkorg) have 37-key models that would definitely make it easier to just up 'n' go.



Ahh! nice suggestion. I think 37 keys in the right balance between 25 and 49. 



el-bo said:


> It was more of a joke, really.



I know that my friend!


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Personally, I find the modulation/pitch strips are a real PITA, and nowhere near as accurate as either physical sliders or (preferably, imo) a proper wheel. It also loses five keys to the competitors. Of course, if the assignable knobs figure more in someones workflow, it does have that advantage.



Yeah me too. Of course, I am considering a portable controller with both a pitch bend and mod wheels.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 9, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Yeah me too. Of course, I am considering a portable controller with both a pitch bend and mod wheels.



I used one of these for years:






Velocity was very consistent, and it was possible to eke out very low numbers. I have no doubt that the newer MicroKey models are of similar quality. Obviously, don't just take my word for it:


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

el-bo said:


>



I like the black microKey model! The keys look like a hammer action keys but I think they are not. Let me investigate it more!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 9, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> I like the black microKey model! The keys look like a hammer action keys but I think they are not. Let me investigate it more!



The other model is ages old, so the black model really is the only option. Also, check out the IKM option.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

el-bo said:


> The other model is ages old, so the black model really is the only option. Also, check out the IKM option.



Thanks man! will do 
cheers


----------



## Artemi (Nov 9, 2020)

what about this one? I like how it's build, arturia keystep 37


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 9, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I think he meant it won't fit on most coffee shop tables. Though I guess it depends on the type of coffee shop. My Launchkey 49 is pretty big and not easy to carry around.
> 
> I have a 25-key Launchkey mini for portability. I wish there was some size between the 25 and 49 key size. But it works okay for one handed playing. Unfortunately, it doesn't have a modwheel, so I wouldn't really recommend it for orchestral music.



FYI - there is a Launchkey 37 now, with mod/pb wheels (and a 25 with wheels - just the mini has the strips).

I have the Korg microKEY 49 (the Bluetooth version, though I don't use BT currently, just USB), and really like it. As long as you don't need anything beyond keys and pb/mod wheels, it's really nice. I'm currently pairing it with a NI Komplete M32 in a tiered setup that gives me 80 keys of range. The Korg is definitely not hammer action - remember that these are microKEYS, so narrower and much shorter than full keys.


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 9, 2020)

Artemi said:


> what about this one? I like how it's build, arturia keystep 37



I've heard great things about the Arturia Keysteps - both the 32-key original and the new 37 (no knobs on the 32). Wish they had wheels, but the built-in sequencer/arpeggiator look nice, and the addition of knobs on the 37 adds some extra capability. They're especially great for controlling hardware synths.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 9, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> FYI - there is a Launchkey 37 now, with mod/pb wheels (and a 25 with wheels - just the mini has the strips).
> 
> I have the Korg microKEY 49 (the Bluetooth version, though I don't use BT currently, just USB), and really like it. As long as you don't need anything beyond keys and pb/mod wheels, it's really nice. I'm currently pairing it with a NI Komplete M32 in a tiered setup that gives me 80 keys of range. The Korg is definitely not hammer action - remember that these are microKEYS, so narrower and much shorter than full keys.



How does Launchkey work with Cubase? I've just learned that it rocks with Ableton!


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 9, 2020)

I don't own a Launchkey, though they are known for great Ableton integration. Not sure about Cubase.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 9, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> How does Launchkey work with Cubase? I've just learned that it rocks with Ableton!


They work great. I am really liking the sliders. I find I can use three at a time with some libraries for dynamics/expression/vibrato and it makes my strings sound much more real. That said, I'm having some issues with velocity based libraries - mostly pianos, but some strings or stuff like British Drama Toolkit. Many times I will hit the key, it registers, but I don't hear anything. I don't hammer keys due to the fact I'm getting arthritis in my hands. If I really pound on a key, it works. But that hurts my fingers. 

Non-velocity libraries where you use the modwheel or slider for dynamics - I have no issues. I think if you pound normally, it works great. 

I think the drum pad things would also work with Cubase's chord pad, though I haven't tried it yet. You can use midi learn to associate anything to pretty much anything on the launchkey. I have the 25, 49, and 61 versions.


----------



## stubbsonic (Nov 9, 2020)

I have a 37-key MicroKey. They are mini-keys (very small). The feel is pretty ok, considering the short throw. The velocity response is typical of all small controllers at this price point-- which is mediocre. But if you haven't noticed it with other keyboards, it probably won't bother you.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 9, 2020)

I have some experience with several of the mentioned keyboards, having owned them and for some, reluctantly selling them to gather funds for the SL88 Grand:

Arturia KeyStep - LOVED this controller. Built like a tank, good velocity curve, really liked the sliders. The amount of jacls on the back is crazy for a keyboard of this size and cost. Actually a bit heavier than you'd expect. Sold it to fund my 88.

Korg microKEY Air 37 - This is the one smaller keyboard I kept, for one main reason: VELOCITY CURVE. It's almost uncanny how well this thing plays a piano patch and how fast you can do accurate runs, even with mini keys. It just WORKS. Plus it has 37, not 32 keys and can hook up with Bluetooth to an iPad if needed. Save $50 and get the non-wireless if you don't need that. Awesome little controller, not leaving my grasp. Hint: buy a cheap ukulele case for it, there are no cases made for it.

For 49 keys, it seems like the Roland A49 at 5.5 lbs and super narrow is a good choice. I haven't owned this one but those who review it never complain, other than the infamous sideway joystick. I did own the Alesis Q49 which isn't made anymore and I did like that keybed for a cheapie controller. But if I ever needed a full size 49 key unit, this would be my choice. The NI A49 is a bit bigger but would be the other white meat.

I can tell you what NOT to buy: M-Audio CODE 49. Awesome amount of controls, keybed feels great, but the velocity curve at any adjustment is atrocious. And the thing locks up a lot. It's made for EDM work in a studio, maybe.

My $.02, hope something was helpful!


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 9, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Korg (Microkorg) have 37-key models


Love my Korg...


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 9, 2020)

stubbsonic said:


> The velocity response is typical of all small controllers at this price point


The velocity is set by the software, so not sure what you mean. I have it, and switch velocity curves based off what I need...sure it's not the greatest range, but for the price I love it..


----------



## stubbsonic (Nov 9, 2020)

Put over-simply, with these keyboards, when you press a key, it produces a little "flam" with two switches. The keyboard measures how many clock pulses elapse between the two switch impulses. The rate at which these switches are scanned determines whether the keyboard can produce 127 levels of velocity, or perhaps far fewer.

All keyboards will express this both with range and resolution. In other words, what value will you see with your softest note and what value will you see with your hardest note, and then how many points in between.

Yes the values can be scaled, curved and offset in software. It can help adapt the range (if it will let you), but it won't/can't improve the resolution-- so you may only have as few as 10 possible velocities out of 127. Perhaps most people won't notice.


----------



## robcs (Nov 9, 2020)

I have the CME Xkey Air 25. Probably the most portable ‘full sized’ keyboard you’ll find, and wireless to boot. Given your comments about two-handed playing though, you could look at the Air 37


----------



## paularthur (Nov 10, 2020)

The wireless micro key korg was/is really good. Had one for a year, can't complain.

Just curious but have you ever thought about Komplete Kontrol Micro. I ask cause im in the same predicament that you're in, except I want something with more controls on it.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 10, 2020)

I recently bought a Korg MicroKey 37, since I am working abroad and didn't want to bring anything large with me.

What I really like about it is the size and minimal approach. Most of the time, the mod-wheel is enough for me and I certainly don't need any pads (I never really got used to them).

Of course, the keys are smaller and I also needed to adjust the velocity curve quite a bit. In particular, I was not completely happy with the velocity curves that you can choose form with the Korg software - it was either nearly impossible to get 127 out of it or nearly impossible to get 0 out of it. So I am now using TransMIDIfier and adjusted the velocity curve and now it works quite well - although, I am by far not getting 128 different velocity values but I am not looking for that anyways (I will always adjust those things by hand).

However, I am a complete hobbyist and my keyboard playing skills are nearly zero ...


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 10, 2020)

paularthur said:


> Just curious but have you ever thought about Komplete Kontrol Micro. I ask cause im in the same predicament that you're in, except I want something with more controls on it.



Yep, I thought about it but I want wheels for both pitch bend and modulation, not touch strips.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 10, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I recently bought a Korg MicroKey 37, since I am working abroad and didn't want to bring anything large with me.
> 
> What I really like about it is the size and minimal approach. Most of the time, the mod-wheel is enough for me and I certainly don't need any pads (I never really got used to them).
> 
> ...



Honestly I don't see the velocity curve is a huge issue as I always edit stuff by mouse. I will actually treat this portable controller as an input device rather than an instrument. If it lacks certain small things, not a big deal.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey everyone, thanks so much for all your support! I got a more clear picture and I think I am going for Korg microKey 37. It has decent features for a good price.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 10, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Honestly I don't see the velocity curve is a huge issue as I always edit stuff by mouse. I will actually treat this portable controller as an input device rather than an instrument. If it lacks certain small things, not a big deal.



I thought so as well in the beginning. However, the problem comes when you are using certain patches that only trigger certain sounds at extremal velocity values, e.g. a Pizzicato Patch that triggers a Bartok Snap when the velocity is very high or a Bass Drum that triggers a roll at max velocity (which you can have with, e.g., Spitfire Percussion). If you can't reach such velocities comfortably with your input device, then you might get frustrated when browsing through sounds where it matters ...

But again, after using something like TransMIDIfier, it's not a problem anymore.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Nov 10, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I thought so as well in the beginning. However, the problem comes when you are using certain patches that only trigger certain sounds at extremal velocity values, e.g. a Pizzicato Patch that triggers a Bartok Snap when the velocity is very high or a Bass Drum that triggers a roll at max velocity (which you can have with, e.g., Spitfire Percussion). If you can't reach such velocities comfortably with your input device, then you might get frustrated when browsing through sounds where it matters ...
> 
> But again, after using something like TransMIDIfier, it's not a problem anymore.



Cool! So I think I am gonna use TransMIDIfier then  
Really appreciate your information and support

Cheers!!


----------

